# Need a Clinic/ Doctor for Lactation?!



## tdale (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies-

Im currently lost as to where to turn for help. I need a Doctor (clinic, nurse, etc...) who understands Inducing/ Adoptive Breastfeeding. Any advice as to where to go, or look?

TIA!!


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Try www.asklenore.com  I know several woman who have successfully breast fed their baby born through surrogacy.
Good Luck.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Louise84 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used the info on www.asklenore.com then showed it to my normal dr who prescribed me what I needed, then just bought the herbs online. I'm expecting twins through surrogacy any day now so hopefully will have some success to report soon! X good luck x 

/links


----------



## tdale (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks ladies!


----------

